# Resin casters...anyone had any luck with anything besides Tjets?



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I asked the question years ago about why it is that resin casters seem to gravitate to Tjets. The response I got was basically 2 things....that body posts are easier to do than other methods of attachment, as well as the fact that they just really like Tjets.

What I want to know is this: has anyone had any success molding xtraction/magnatraction style bodies with the stock clips? Is it possible to do and still have the bodies snap onto the chassis well, or do you have to do it without the clips, and glue something in after?

Just curious. Love the idea of casting my own stuff....but honestly, Xtractions are my candy. I like Tjets too, just not as much.

Just curious.


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

where I've never cast xtraction bodies, I have messed with silicones/resins for almost a dozen years, my thoughts would be this:

you can mold them with the adapter clip in place. It would require filling the area above the clip that is void, with a synthetic clay and smoothing it flat. This will prevent the silicone from getting between the top of the clip and the body inside bottom. IE, put clip in body. Fill void with clay. Smooth.

Then, make your two part mold as normal, and your castings would have the adapter in place. It would add some weight as that once void area would become solid with resin which has mass.

Another possible way would be to use a very flexible strong silicone. Instead of putting a complete fill above, you could put a thin wall in the middle. Pour your mold as normal.

Then in theory, when your cast pieces come out, if the wall was thin enough you could "punch" out that now resin wall above the adapter, leaving an empty area, only having the adapter clip as one solid piece where it connects to the body.

EDIT. I was thinking you meant adapter clips? Perhaps, you are just talking about the side clips/nubs that allow the body mount to fit into. Even so the above info might be of some use. 

Thinking if you just meant the clips on the side, yes it's possible. With a strong and flexible silicone. I use Oomoo 25 alot for what I do. It's not super strong, but it cures quick and for my application it works well. You can stretch it a fair amount without worries of ripping thin areas.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

It's totally possible I suppose, to cast larger 1/64 bodies with (stock) inside the body mounts. As Bruce(RIP)from Bad Dawg, used to cast those wonderful Tyco Bodies for years, that looked so perfect, you can hardly distinguish them from the originals-when painted.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies so far. Yes, ncd, I was referring to the nub/clips that are already molded into standard magna/xtraction bodies.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree on the BadDawg bodies being done. I would assume they would make it a bit harder to remove the male part of the mold, and I would also assume the male piece wouldn't have much of a life span. 

Glasstech's (Hilltop)method of separate body mounts are fairly easy to install, make demolding easy, and should make for a longer lasting mold. The ability to adjust the ride height are an added bonus.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i cast many things, one issue with hobby type resins is they warp with pressure over time.

making a T-jet body is very easy compared to snap on type connections. 
the screw hold down on a T-jet also takes the pressure off the body and 2 points securing it to the chassis prevents warpage over time.

if you cast a snap on type body what you will notice over time is the side pressure will slowly warp the body outwards on the sides until the body falls off the mounts of the chassis because they become so loose. then you have to use Shoe goo to hold it on, and makes it more of a pain to service the chassis.

another thing is a lot of guys resin cast bodies from matchbox cars, then its difficult to satisfy how the body should be mounted and how low. with a T-jet you can cut the mounts and lower the body a bit, with a snap on type you have to make new mounts and glue them to the inside of the body and reshape everything. 

then you have the issue of all the different body mounts and chassis widths. you don't want to start making multiple versions of the body for home casting just to fit a certain chassis it will drive you insane. 

so there are issues also Scaling problems the T-jets are narrow so its easy to widen the wheels if needed so things look nice. most of the snap on type bodies went on the later wider magnatractions so the narrow bodies will look goofy on the newer type chassis.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Glasstech's (Hilltop)method of separate body mounts are fairly easy to install, make demolding easy, and should make for a longer lasting mold. The ability to adjust the ride height are an added bonus.


Is the info on that method here somewhere? I couldn't find anything.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's one... I'll edit this post with another more comprehensive one as soon as I locate it.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2747135&postcount=29


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2440009&highlight=mount#post2440009


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice. Thanks for the link. Bookmarked for future reference. :thumbsup:


----------

